# NEW ROAD KING



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2011)

My new Road King was delivered yesturday. It was sent off today for a new custom seat, ape's, and forward controls.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 19, 2011)

Super nice bike!


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful bike and great happy face in pic 2....LOL


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 20, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## martinfre (Sep 20, 2011)

AWESOME!
matter of expense?


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

Chuck Norris rides a Road King! You _SURE you're not him?!?! _


----------



## Greg T (Sep 20, 2011)

Really cool bike there!

And pretty cool license plate on yoru truck too!

Enjoy riding that bike, but be safe!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice Bike!!


----------



## Nay (Sep 20, 2011)

Greg you are a Road King! Happy trails!
Nay


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2011)

Nay said:


> Greg you are a Road King! Happy trails!
> Nay



LOL, I ride with the Roughnecks as the Sgt-at-Arms, alot of fun.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice I love the look of the ape hangers. Great bikes!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 8, 2011)

Stage one complete, Seat and bars. Now for the motor and exhaust!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice bike ,
God be with you while you're out there .
Live to Ride Ride to Live 
Be careful my brother......
Mike D.


----------

